# My suprise litter.



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

I want to say a very big thank you to all the people who have helped me out with nutrition advice and helped me make a very hard decission to save the majority of the litter. This is how my mice babies have come along  Mummy mouse is doing much better, she has been spoilt and had scrambled egg and bread soaked in milk and is looking much happier and so are her babies 


486610_218710348251828_1967209028_n by hesiber, on Flickr


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

That's a nice post! I'm glad mum and the babies are doing well.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

I love the color already <3 they look so peacful


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

They definitely look heaps better, I'm so glad they are doing well!


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, I'm really pleased with them. I think I will be keeping the does and I have a home for possibly 2 bucks already.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Not sure if you can tell in the picture but some of them have a curly coat coming though. Mum's is wavey so it might stick 
Also I think the one we were unsure on for sex is a boy so I think I have 2 girls (which I am keeping) and 4 boys which I have a home for 2 at the moment.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Are you seeing nipples yet?


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Still unsure about one mouse. But am certain I have 2 girls and 3 boys. This one is a mistery. Also one of the mice has half an eye open.. I have 1 curly coated satin champaine. 2 satin slightly curly coated piebald satin, 1 streight coat piebald, 1 champaigne and a champaigne with a slight curl.
I will definatly be keeping the does especialy the satin piebald one <3 <3 I have called her Aura. The nipples are hard to see but I think I can see them on 2 but not very easily. I can't see it looking directly at them but I am certain those two are girls.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

552493_219793171476879_56227921_n by hesiber, on Flickr

Also starting to open their eyes.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They're doing well. I just love the little curly coats that some of them have! I envy you that you've got satin as well.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't believe they are satin piebald with curly coats. I hope the curly sticks. They are so so so cute. I have a home for the 2 piebald males (one of them is satin) and I'm looking for a home for my very streight haired normal looking champaine buck. But i'm keeping the extreemly curly satin champagine male, I just need to wait for the tools to build the boys a cage as they are already nearly 2 weeks (they just opened their eyes so must be 10-14 days now. I'll have to seperate the boys in 2 weeks!!


----------

